# Anyone have experience of obtaining an exemption certificate



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi there, one piece is missing from the puzzle for the site at present which is a DEFRA Caravan exemption certificate, has anyone on the site any experience with obtaining these and the required paperwork mountain that needs to be written in order to get it 

amendment:
I need a constitution and objectives to be written apparently  anyone with experience of these please let me know asap


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Sounds very similar to the RTA exemption for automotive competitions off road. I used to get them from what was the RAC, then the MSA and now ? They also provided a constitution for you to work to/modify etc.

Based on the above, I would speak to someone at DFRA, there is a 'branch' in Worcester, from there they should be able to lead you to the necessary people.

Another way is to invite a small CC who has the above sorted. Obviously the exemption will cost to use, but ours is based on the number of competitors, so attendee's in your case.

PS. I have sent you an email for a possible contact.
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------

